# South Carolina BREEDERS



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking for someone located near Charleston, or at least near SC that breeds bettas and keeps track of their lineage.

I dont want to start from scratch off of Aquabid, but if I have to, I will...

PLEASE!? ANYONE else breed bettas near me, or in my state?


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

There are a lot of nice breeders in aquabid and I can tell you the names. 1 elitebetta, 2 sirinutbetta, 3 bettacapes or alex majet in facebook. If you really want a high blood bettas, go to the Ibc website and ask for them.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I do buy off of aquabid, but it costs an arm and a leg through transshipping. The last fish I bought was considerably "cheap". He has a bit of bad curling in the fins, yet it STILL cost nearly $60 dollars to get him. I want to find a breeder near me that I can DRIVE to to pick up for $5 to $10 instead of $35 in shipping fees!


----------

